
The problem with HTML - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/the-problem-with-html
======
ryanthedev
Sometimes it's not about which software is better. Sometimes it's about who
gets out there first.

~~~
lkrubner
And 30 years later? At some point it is necessary to rethink how a technology
works. There are reasons why the world eventually gave up on freon and moved
on to chemicals that were safer. There is a reason why telephone systems
eventually went digital, even though the old systems worked.

~~~
ryanthedev
You're talking of physical properties.

In terms of software, a perfect example is Microsoft.

I'm not saying it's unwise to upgrade technology, but things tend to stick
around for a long time. Because it works.

The amount of time and resources it takes for the skill gap to close when
you're talking about a core techongoly that almost any IT person is
knowledgeable in. It's insane. We're talking generations.

It's going to take a long time for that to change.

~~~
lkrubner
You are inventing "just so" stories whose only point is to justify stagnation.

